# Cut 'n Shoot Nat vs. MWST Targets



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Can a plain 'ol forked stick (and some leather tabs, and some TBG) earn one a perfect score on the Spanish-style MWST targets?

As my friends in Texas say: Yoooou Bet!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Boom!! Good job!!

Take care

Volp


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting, M.J .... As many have said, it is the Indian, not the arrow ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice little fork, MJ. I just added that video to my favorites on YouTube so I can watch it a million times. It seems to me that I shoot just the same way as you do... only I can't hit the target anywhere as near as consistently. There must be something there I'm missing. Frustrated...! anic: :iono:


----------



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

nice little frame there, and great shooting too :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I missed this post. Nicely done!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thaaaaaaaaanks !


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Excellent shooting. How far away are you and how big are them targets? I tried looking it up, epic fail.


----------

